# TOC Mead roadster maybe? ID help



## Kuhrthehurt (Jul 29, 2017)

I Bought this from a guy at swap that does 80s bmx. It had a Mead Ranger head badge, but with inspection, the headtube holes do not match holes with the Ranger badge. What's cool is I can see somewhat of an outline of a different badge on the head tube, possibly a Mead Crusader. 
Any ID help is appreciated and let me know what you think!


----------



## bikeyard (Jul 30, 2017)

Thats pretty cool.  You can definitely see the eagle on top.  Any way to take a photo just a touch farther away.  Looks like you should be able to make out the writing.


----------



## Kuhrthehurt (Jul 30, 2017)

Bikyard, thanks for looking. Found another photo of headtube and a crank. Any ideas on serial numbers, I'm not completely sure it's a Mead yet, theres a few layers if paint.  It's got that little mushroom looking stamp next to numbers, also the crank has markings of A S 16  or A S 10.
Thanks


----------



## bikeyard (Jul 31, 2017)

TrukE said:


> Bikyard, thanks for looking. Found another photo of headtube and a crank. Any ideas on serial numbers, I'm not completely sure it's a Mead yet, theres a few layers if paint.  It's got that little mushroom looking stamp next to numbers, also the crank has markings of A S 16  or A S 10.
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 652546
> ...



The crank is early Schwinn I believe


----------



## Iverider (Jul 31, 2017)

So is the Frame. Schwinn built frames for Mead. I'd say it's a 1916 Mead Crusader.


----------



## bikeyard (Jul 31, 2017)

Krautwaggen said:


> So is the Frame. Schwinn built frames for Mead. I'd say it's a 1916 Mead Crusader.



Isn't there a World badge with an eagle on top of the earth?


----------



## Nick-theCut (Aug 5, 2017)

Too early to be a Schwinn built Mead.  Also Mead used their own cranks and had an M _ _ marking.  Plus the Ranger badge looks like a 30's version.
I would say this is something like this 


Just guessing though.  Trying to find the badge that would fit your bike.


----------



## mickeyc (Aug 6, 2017)

Pretty sure the badge says Crusader....

Mike


----------



## Nick-theCut (Aug 6, 2017)

Everything is possible with Mead.  They bought frames from many different manufacturers.  Most of the teens Crusaders I've seen are Great Western built frames.  
The badge uncovers blue paint.  Does that seem like the original paint to you, or do you see another, possible earlier badge shape with the rust?
Mead is always a mystery.  Just remember Mead wasn't a manufacturer, they were mail order Co. that made contracts with different manufacturers to build their bikes.

The horizontal badge hole setup definitely leans to the Crusader badge being original.  Just never seen AS (Arnold Schwinn) gear on one... if all original...cool bike sir.  Have fun


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kuhrthehurt (Aug 8, 2017)

Hey everyone, I haven't been here in a few days. 
I'm not sure if the blue is original, there is a dark green there, but it might be the blue faded, another photo in some different light, side view. Dark green, blue and theres a outline of ivory or gold under badge area.
Also posting more bikes soon, one I have no idea, the other is a Peerless.
Thanks for looking
Kurt


----------

